
High end components fork of Raspberry Pi - efm
http://www.bananapi.org/p/product.html
======
voltagex_
>Built with ARM Cortex-A7 Dual-core CPU and Mali400MP2 GPU (and 1GB of RAM)

Doesn't really stack up against the Pi2, but I guess the lima driver may be
better, video wise.

~~~
api
The 1gbps Ethernet is better for networking stuff as long as it's wired to the
main bus and not via USB (unless USB3, which this isn't).

